# Carrier Gas pack Model number



## peakslayer (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi warm people..

I have a 20 year old carrier combo gas pack on my roof but cant seem to find the model number due to all the info being sun faded here in HOT Tucson. I do have a couple part numbers of two control boards and pictures to boot. 

Anyone out there have knowledge of old carrier unit if I give you a part number off a board and some pictures, CARRIER WON'T TALK TO ME AND WHEN I HAD A DEALER CALL, THE GAVE THEN 200 POSSIBLE PART NUMBERS.

Or can someone tell me where to find a model or serial number on this unit

Thanks a MILLION in advance

Cold person for a week in Tucson...

Just found the serial number barley viable on the tag. 3190007255. Is there way to get a model number from serial number


----------

